# Album Art



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

It would be so cool if Tivo Desktop would display the album art that is embedded in the mp3 file. Could someone make an app that does this?

Just wondering...

-C


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Galleon already does this on Stand alones.
If DTV would release HME to the DTiVos we could have it too


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

I just wish now I could get JavaHMO to run Shoutcast without rebooting my DTivo.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

AudioFaucet does this as well 

http://www.digitaldropet.net

Give it a shot, let me know what you think

KC


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

SafariKC said:


> AudioFaucet does this as well
> 
> http://www.digitaldropet.net
> 
> ...


Everyone should give this program a shot. It is amazing!


----------

